# Exam day info?



## poosri (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone who took the PE recently,please help. did you find a locker to store your cell phone,car keys, wallet/purse etc.? Any useful tips about actual exam day on site info would be greatly appreciated. I will be taking the exam in FAirfax, VA.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

Leave your cell phone in your car. Bring your keys, wallet, a little cash on hand helps too, to the exam room. I took the exam in NJ but the cell phone thing is standard. Everything else is pretty much permitted.

The cash is a good idea for lunch or a vending machine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)

Each location is different, but you should assume that you won't have a locker. You will need your ID to get into the exam along with your admittance letter. Leave the cellphone and wallet/purse in the car.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)

I would suggest finding a place to put your purse rather than bringing it in, such as your car or your home. Be sure to check your purse for other prohibited items if you do bring it such as pens and pencils, anything that makes noise, calculators, etc. Instead of your purse, I would suggest figuring out what you think you will/might need and creating a "survival kit" My kit included antacids, sudaphed, ibproufen, tylenol, cough drops, mints, m&amp;ms, pretzels, water bottles, ear plugs, spare calculators, passport (back-up ID), extra admittance ticket, etc. I put everything in clear zip lock baggies so it would be easy and quiet if I had to start looking for something. This way everything is one spot and you won't forget it on exam day. I also took cereal in a zip lock bag and bowl so I could get milk the night before at a gas station, in case I didn't like the hotel breakfast or the line was too long. Obviously I didn't use most of the items in the survival kit, but they were there if I needed them.


----------



## poosri (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! How did you take the reference books with you? Small cart or suitcase? Do they let you take it all the way to your seat or do you leave the cart/suitcase somewhere else and just take the books to your seat?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2014)

Suitcase here. Regardless of what you take they will let you wheel/carry to your seat


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2014)

Use one of these:


----------



## iwire (Oct 11, 2014)

poosri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone who took the PE recently,please help. did you find a locker to store your cell phone,car keys, wallet/purse etc.? Any useful tips about actual exam day on site info would be greatly appreciated. I will be taking the exam in FAirfax, VA.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi..my neck of the wood....

Day Off

If you are more than 2 hours from the exam site, I would recommended to stay in a hotel nearby, so you won't have a rush day and day off relaxing.

Go through all the reference materials, make sure you bring everything you need, tabbed, and no loose paper. organized the materials in a basket or box or bag. DON'T STUDY ANYMORE....It won't make a different the day off the exam..really it will just make you panic or self-doubt (trust me on this)

Day of the exam:

Just only Bring your ID, exam authorization, a watch for time, and snack (unwrapped) in clear plastic bags and drinks (non alcoholic lol) and reference materials. Also bring pain killers for headache or whatever, extra backup calculator, and packed your lunch in the car (eat light...like a sandwich)

I used laundry basket Those roundish square one, just like this one

6631314597638p

Also, wear loose dress and bring a jacket...don't need to look too pretty either unless you are trying to meet some cute female engineers  Some of them do


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 12, 2014)

Good suggestions so far. I actually used milk crates tied to a small hand truck to carry in my reference materials. As far as lunch is concerned, I purchased a deli sandwich the night before and left it, chips, and drink in my car on ice. Sat in my car and ate it during the lunch break. Much needed midday break and did not have to worry about lunch wait times. Amazon also sells a quik cart(?) that's specifically designed to carry heavy books and files. About 25 bucks. As mentioned before a suitcase will work fine also. If you're able to, scout the exam site out the night to make sure you're going to the right place. I took mine in civic center complex/hotel/concert hall facility. The kind of place you could easily get lost in. A recon trip does wonders to make sure you know the correct route. Saved time and definitely eased my nerves.

Finally pack everything the night before. Check it 2-3 times. In case you're pushed for time that morning the last thing you want to do is mistakenly leave something.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 12, 2014)

They were about 500 or so exam takers in ga 2013, and they offered us a pretty good sack lunch at the exam


----------



## iwire (Oct 13, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They were about 500 or so exam takers in ga 2013, and they offered us a pretty good sack lunch at the exam


free lunch???

This might be a good business to start LOL..selling foods of food truck during PE exam..quick bucks!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 13, 2014)

iwire said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > They were about 500 or so exam takers in ga 2013, and they offered us a pretty good sack lunch at the exam
> ...


It was not free. It was like 10 bucks for a Sammy.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2014)

so when is this test again?


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 13, 2014)

Not long ago I started a thread about exam day horror stories/close calls. It can be found here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23756&amp;hl=

The main items you need to make sure you have are:


ear plugs
a few dollars cash
your NCEES exam authorization sheet
photo ID
snacks/drinks - it's very important you get good brain food to keep your energy/stamina up. You can bring a cooler with you to put your drinks/snacks in (they let us do that in Raleigh, NC). 
watch
spare calculator identical to the one you've been using to study with (in case your other calculator bricks during the exam)
dress in layers so bring a long sleeve shirt or light sweater
cushion to sit on
Tylenol or whatever you use for headaches - trust me on this
........and finally the most important thing to bring is all your references and notebooks - don't leave home without them
Whatever you do, don't bring your cell phone in the exam room with you. They will jack you up if you have a cell phone.


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 13, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so when is this test again?




LOL...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2014)

What test?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2014)

Bring a flask


----------



## iwire (Oct 13, 2014)

i believed Adderall helps your study!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so when is this test again?


Has to be in April now right? I mean we're already practically through Oct so I must have tons of prep time left!


----------



## CU07 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just wanted to mention that you should check the info you received about your testing site - New York doesn't allow any food, snacks, or water, and it was stated with the information we received. I thought that might be wrong because no water over an 8 hour exam (like 9 hours with all the instructions!) is pretty harsh, but no, they were serious. Luckily I asked ahead before the exam started; the proctor told me you'd be kicked out for any food or drinks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this up. I was debating taking food/drinks and asking at the security check line. I figured worst case I'd just dump it before I went in the room. However, if you already went through this I guess I'll just leave the food/drinks at home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. I was debating taking food/drinks and asking at the security check line. I figured worst case I'd just dump it before I went in the room. However, if you already went through this I guess I'll just leave the food/drinks *in a cooler the car* at home.


Fixed. It's helpful to have food/snacks available in case you're there the full 4 hours in the morning and have limited time for lunch. Do not count on having a ton of time for lunch. They give you an hour, but remember your lunch hour is the same as everyone else (including the general public) which means that any local food places will be busy. It will be hard to run out to grab food and still make it back in time for the afternoon. Last thing you want is to be rushed into the afternoon session which can lead to stupid mental errors and getting flustered/frustrated.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

Taking the exam at Pratt which means taking the subway there, so no cooler for me Dex. I did work a couple summers in that area so I'm very familiar with the lunch spots. Unfortunately, as you pointed out, the morning session ends at the popular lunch time for everyone so it may be a bit crowded. Worst case scenario means either dollar pizza or vending machine :/


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Taking the exam at Pratt which means taking the subway there, so no cooler for me Dex. I did work a couple summers in that area so I'm very familiar with the lunch spots. Unfortunately, as you pointed out, the morning session ends at the popular lunch time for everyone so it may be a bit crowded. Worst case scenario means either dollar pizza or vending machine :/


again, whatever you eat, make sure it is somethign that isn't too far off your normal routine diet. Otherwise you will need those adult diapers


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 18, 2014)

iwire said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > They were about 500 or so exam takers in ga 2013, and they offered us a pretty good sack lunch at the exam
> ...




I took my test in Missouri, but many of my friends took it in Kansas. The Kansas Society of Professional Engineers bought everyone who was taking the test a sack lunch.

Here is a link to their newsletter describing the event from April 2014: http://kansasengineer.org/Portals/0/Content/Chapters/Topeka/2014March.pdf


----------

